# PIMAFIX



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Alright guys.... I got pimafix as a precation to a fungal growth because I fed my p's some feeders. Within a few days some of the fish in the original feeder tank developed a skin eating fungus. So I put the antifungal fish remedy in the tank as a precation. The next day I found white blotches on my p's head, and there fins. I thought it was funny I didnt notice the blotches untill I used pimafix. After a few days I decided to administer salt. The salt seemed to work very well and they healed very well. After the first week or so I noticed almost no white at all! But just to get rid of the last little bit of white I got some pimafix again and put it in the tank last night. Low and behold today I woke up and went to check the fish again, and more white crap over the face of my p's again. And tails.








Now this white stuff forms mainly on area's that have been bitten, so my smallest P gets the white crap on him way before the rest, and my biggest has never shown any problem. 
Ok here are my tank peramiters. ph=6.2(I belive this is within range for p's if not please tell me.)my amonia=very low nitrates=low My tank is very clean. No food or crap. Weekly changes.
I have 6 rbp biggest about 4 1/2 inch smallest about 2 1/2 inch in a 75 gal bow front tank(I know, I will be upgrading very soon. But that should be fine for a few months.) And as you can see my water quality is fine. I have the water turned up to 84 during this time. I have a floval 404 and a 204 used in this tank. Right now I just have the 404 on with no carban.
I have herd many people on this site say that this pimafix antifungal fish remedy is ok with p's. Is this true?

Have anyone elts had anyproblems with this product?

I know diffrent ph levels can make medican toxic, but is a 6.2 low enough for this to be the case?

If pimafix is bad should I just put the carbon back in the filter and use salt again, never touching pimafix again?

This is my first experiance with needing meds for any of my fish so anything does help. Thank you all.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I will try to get you the best pic possible.
View attachment 97638

now it does look whiter in person. I could try to Play with the picture to maby give it a more realistic look.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I had another Idea of what it could be.....Do you guys delude it or mix it in with like 5 gallons before pooring it into the tank? I just mesured out the amount and put it in the tank (the directions didnt tell me to do anything diffrent.). Could this stuff be burning my fish?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

hmmmm still no answer. Any comments?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

sprfunk said:


> I had another Idea of what it could be.....Do you guys delude it or mix it in with like 5 gallons before pooring it into the tank? I just mesured out the amount and put it in the tank (the directions didnt tell me to do anything diffrent.). Could this stuff be burning my fish?


you just dumped in the salt dosage in the tank? You didnt mix the salt in a cup or anything??


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

I have used Pimafix and Melafix before with my p's, never had any problems. Did you dose it every day according to the bottle?? I think the right dose is 5ml for every 40litres of water.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I had another Idea of what it could be.....Do you guys delude it or mix it in with like 5 gallons before pooring it into the tank? I just mesured out the amount and put it in the tank (the directions didnt tell me to do anything diffrent.). Could this stuff be burning my fish?


you just dumped in the salt dosage in the tank? You didnt mix the salt in a cup or anything??
[/quote]

NoNono I dumped the pimafix right into water. I deluded the salt completly.

I meant could the pimafix be a strong enough agent to burn the fish? Sorry should have been more clear.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Morpheus said:


> I have used Pimafix and Melafix before with my p's, never had any problems. Did you dose it every day according to the bottle?? I think the right dose is 5ml for every 40litres of water.


yea 5ml per 38l or 10 gall 1 dose a day ,7 days. I did that right. 
Funny thing is by the second day it got even worse. By the time I put the salt in they were really bad as the pic shows. Next day of salt treatment they were steady geting better. Finished my pimafix treatment. Waited a few days. The white part cleared (skin peeled off leving nice new skin) compleatly off tails and face. Having just one small spot on ones sholder. I figured to get some more pimafix to try to clear just that last bit off. Put it in the tank after a 25% waterchange last night. Now they are bad again and getting worse by the hour.

Now because I did that last waterchange do you think I should replase the salt loss?

Should I continue with pimafix?

I have had the salt in there for a week, the program said 2 weeks, will one week be enough?

Could 3 weeks of this salt content hert my fish?(my content of salt is the same as noted on the faq on administering salt minus the 25% change)

Please help. thanks


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

I never used salt so i cant give you any advice about that sorry. What I do know though is that when my fish had white cottony stuff on their fins and body, I used Melafix every day until it had completely disappeared, and then carried on for a few days after that just to make sure it was completely gone. Maybe you stopped adding meds before it had cleared up completely??
You can also use Pimafix and Melafix together combined maybe that would work.
Another med i used a few times for body fungus was waterlife "Myxazin" but im not sure you will be able to get hold of that unless you live in the UK.
Melafix or Pimafix wont burn your fish, its not a chemical, you can add it directly to the water.


----------



## y2k400ex (Aug 4, 2005)

I had a simalar problem have you looked at this thread?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=113920


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Well thank you all for your suggestions. I woke up today and my fish were a little better. I am continueing the pimafix......Could it be that the Pimafix would speed the proces up of fungus, and then not let the fungus grow anymore, esentually killing it? Maby thats why I only noticed it after the pimafix entered the water. hmmmm. O well my fish are getting better and thats all I really need. Again thank you all!

Jay


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

View attachment 97884
Pic of him now. He seems fine now. Don't know why.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool!


----------

